# 10mm



## mas5588

Bumped into a used/like-new Glock 20 10mm yesterday. No marks on it.

OD Green frame, 2 mags, box and an extra 6"+ SS ported bbl 

Seemed like a reasonable deal at <$500. Merry early xmas to me!

Anybody have any experience with 10mm? Seems like it'd be fun, albeit expensive, to shoot. Never have.


----------



## shot1buck

WOW! at $500 that a steal especially with the extra barrel the 2nd barrel is more then likely $150 by itself! you got a hell of a deal.


----------



## Dovans

10 mm about the only ammo your going to find


----------



## privateer

our go to bear gun when hunting out west. we did purchase some hardened solids for penetration and they are rather hot. can't recall off top of my head. ping me if you want info.

i find it is a bigger hand than the 40cal glock. shooting is manageable but brisk. you can shoot the 40s in this if you want less power too.

Edited: it is Buffalo Bore amo that we use for anti-Bear protection


----------



## ezbite

G40 was the master here, about a 50 yard shot, the haters will reply soon, If I didn’t buy a 350 legend ar I’d be hunting with the mighty Glock 10mm this year again..


----------



## bobk

It was 15 yards.


----------



## mas5588

ezbite said:


> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> 
> G40 was the master here, about a 50 yard shot, the haters will reply soon, If I didn’t buy a 350 legend ar I’d be hunting with the mighty Glock 10mm this year again..


Interesting. Heard you could shoot a deer with it, but there's some proof.

How you like that optic? Was thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## privateer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> 
> G40 was the master here, about a 50 yard shot, the haters will reply soon, If I didn’t buy a 350 legend ar I’d be hunting with the mighty Glock 10mm this year again..



Self defense. She was coming right at me...


----------



## 1basshunter

bobk said:


> It was 15 yards.


Wow he must have been practicing a lot to be able to shoot that far


----------



## ezbite

mas5588 said:


> Interesting. Heard you could shoot a deer with it, but there's some proof.
> 
> How you like that optic? Was thinking of doing something similar.


love it, I wouldn’t hunt with a pistol without it. Vortex. If you plan on hunting with it make sure you have the 5” barrel Ohio requires. That why I went with the after market one, nothing wrong with the GLOCK factory barrel, just wasn’t 5”


----------



## mas5588

ezbite said:


> love it, I wouldn’t hunt with a pistol without it. Vortex. If you plan on hunting with it make sure you have the 5” barrel Ohio requires. That why I went with the after market one, nothing wrong with the GLOCK factory barrel, just wasn’t 5”


Good deal. Appreciate the info. Came with what appears to be a 5-6(?) ported Storm Lake bbl. No markings on the bbl except the serial #, which starts with SL.


----------



## ezbite

mas5588 said:


> Good deal. Appreciate the info. Came with what appears to be a 5-6(?) ported Storm Lake bbl. No markings on the bbl except the serial #, which starts with SL.


SL means storm lake, just who made it. There are tons and tons of aftermarket stuff out there for GLOCKs, measure the barrel from the front of the chamber, not the back. Ohio wants a barrel length after the tip of the bullet. And as for shooting .40’s out of it, yes you can I guess, me? I never tried, It’s a 10mm, shoot 10mm.. it’s like shooting .38’s out of a .357 weak...

and IMO, ported pistol barrels suck. especially towards dusk.


----------



## mas5588

ezbite said:


> SL means storm lake, just who made it. There are tons and tons of aftermarket stuff out there for GLOCKs, measure the barrel from the front of the chamber, not the back. Ohio wants a barrel length after the tip of the bullet. And as for shooting .40’s out of it, yes you can I guess, me? I never tried, It’s a 10mm, shoot 10mm.. it’s like shooting .38’s out of a .357 weak...
> 
> and IMO, ported pistol barrels suck. especially towards dusk.


Who doesn't like a giant fireball?!?! Haha

I just figured out you don't need a new bbl to shoot 40s out of it. Huh. No idea. That said, not really a 40 fan, but good to know.


----------



## Drm50

Not being an expert on 40cal or 10mm I can see that you might be able to single load 40 in 10mm. I don’t think you are going to load up 10mm magazines with 40cal and have it function. That would be more like firing 380 in a 9mm than 38sp in 357 mag. Besides, it don’t work.

Ive done neither, in fact I never though of trying it. Somebody who has actually shot 40cal ammo out of a 10mm pistol needs to post and give us the dope on this. Cant do it myself cause just sold Kimber 10mm this past weekend.


----------



## mas5588

I don't plan on adding another caliber, especially given today's pricing, but just something I heard/read.

Bumped into some reasonably price S&B FMJ ammo from Brownells...20.99/box (about $26/box after tax/shipping).

Anybody have any Blazer or Federal plinking stuff? It's sub 1,100fps which is safe for the club I shoot.

Thx


----------



## ruffhunter

the .40 case is held in place by the extractor, not the barrel chamber. 40s will run in a glock. 

OP, most commercial 10mm loadings are only loaded to 40 specs and weak. For deer, Try hornady xtp (which bumped up fps a year ago,) buffalo bore, double tap, underwood and a few other that properly loaded to its potential and over 600 ft lbs.


----------



## TomC

Ok so what's the full set up with that 10mm glock? And really what range did you shoot that doe at?


----------



## ezbite

TomC said:


> Ok so what's the full set up with that 10mm glock? And really what range did you shoot that doe at?












if you look closely at the top center of this photo you will see the blind I shot out of, “crapper #2” And like I said about a 50 yard shot.. your comment is exactly why I took this photo, to prove to the haters how accurate the 10mm GLOCK is.


----------



## ezbite

.....


----------



## ironman172

Never doubted you, is that the spine hit deer ? Only blood looks back and high

my 480ruger rd hits center of pie plates at 90yrds open sites , added a scope but almost to heavy now and the wrist bothering me (why the original owner traded it) now I might need to trade/sell

Shorter arms might help, for full extended arms and scope eye relief ..... might just take off the scope , and back to open sights now I have new eyes

Sure would like to take a deer with a hand cannon, but anymore feel I owe it to the animal to use the best possible weapon to make the best ,quickest, cleanest shot possible, not to mention for me and the family that it isn't gut shot ..... I take pride in everything from shot placement to table that only my hands have handled it


----------



## Drm50

EZ, being the resident expert on Glocks, will 40 S&W ammo function in 10mm? Not single fired round but feed from magazine.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> EZ, being the resident expert on Glocks, will 40 S&W ammo function in 10mm? Not single fired round but feed from magazine.


it’ll chamber, will it eject consistently? IDK. 10mm is ment to have 10mm shot thru it.


----------



## privateer

ezbite said:


> it’ll chamber, will it eject consistently? IDK. 10mm is ment to have 10mm shot thru it.


i will go out this week and try running some .40 through the 10mm. i was told that it functions without any issues - we will see...


----------



## TomC

So besides a 43x a 10mm long slide moa is on my list now. Something about a glock taking down a deer is awsome!


----------



## jamesbalog

privateer said:


> i will go out this week and try running some .40 through the 10mm. i was told that it functions without any issues - we will see...


Did it work?

I have a bunch of.40 ammo and no gun but i do have a glock 10mm


----------



## jackal_727

ezbite said:


> SL means storm lake, just who made it. There are tons and tons of aftermarket stuff out there for GLOCKs, measure the barrel from the front of the chamber, not the back. Ohio wants a barrel length after the tip of the bullet. And as for shooting .40’s out of it, yes you can I guess, me? I never tried, It’s a 10mm, shoot 10mm.. it’s like shooting .38’s out of a .357 weak...
> 
> and IMO, ported pistol barrels suck. especially towards dusk.


Did you speak with odnr regarding barrel length from the tip of the bullet? The regs specify 5" from front of the chamber to the end of the barrel. Doesn't say anything about the tip of the bullet. That would be a odd way to measure something since bullet diameter is constant, not bullet length. The 10mm head spaces off the case mouth, so the chamber ledge would be the front of the chamber. Measuring from that point, where the rifling starts, to the end of the barrel is just over 5" on a glock 40.


----------



## jackal_727

Here's a couple pictures to clarify what I'm referring to.


----------



## Drm50

Nobody has yet to answer if 40 S&W will function in 10mm pistol. Not fire single rounds. Actually run through magazine, feed, fire and eject. I’m a bit doubtful of this claim.


----------



## Pooch

I copied this from another site after I googled it. Not my words or experience. Very long post. Take it for what it's worth. 
------------------------------------------------------------

(Again, not my post, just copied and pasted)

All day, every day, including days it rains.
This would not be "true" of just any type of pistol, but is true of those using "controlled feed" wherein the cartridge rim is captured behind the extractor as the round is fed forward and rises up from the magazine stack.
IF you slowly allow a Glock slide to go forward, stripping a round, you will see the rim move in behind the extractor. Be aware that when "riding the slide" or deliberately inducing a partial feed, "bobble" then full feed, it IS possible to induce a situation where the slide comes to rest on a chambered round with the extractor behind the rim...this does not happen during normal-speed chambering of cartridges.
Since the .40 and 10mm both head space on the case mouth, the shorter .40 case has nothing to stop its forward movement other than the extractor gripping the rim as the slide fully closes. Because the body of the case is stabilized by the chamber and cannot move laterally, it CANNOT slip out from under the rim.
It IS possible - again to deliberately induce a head space issue by closing the slide on a .40 in a 10mm chamber, then - with the Glock only, depress the ejector sufficiently so as to allow the case rim to slip forward, but this will not happen under normal conditions. It must be deliberately induced by someone trying to prove they can figure out a way to validate a claim that it's dangerous to shoot .40 from a 10mm chamber.

So, in short, you can - and I have and still do, shoot .40 S&W all day long from any 10mm chamber as long as you're not doing something to deliberately cause it to malfunction. You can go on YouTube and find a number of videos of people SHOWING the shooting of .40 S&W in 10mm chambers...if a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video is worth a thousand pictures...let THAT be your guide versus verbal chatter on a forum.

As for the 1911 pattern pistol, they TOO can shoot .40 all day every day through a 10mm chamber and do so with GREATER surety than the Glock because of the difference between extractors.

In the Glock, the extractor is built and sprung to rotate far enough outward to snap over a rim if a cartridge is dropped into a chamber and the slide slammed home behind it. IF you choose to load a .40 into a 10mm Glock chamber this way, it will INDEED push the cartridge in the chamber ahead of the extractor creating excessive head space, but as stated above, this is NOT "normal operation" and nobody worth a damn will EVER tell you to load a semiautomatic pistol this way.

In the 1911 with classic, "spring" ejector, the ejector is NOT meant to EVER "snap over" the rim of a chambered cartridge! NEVER! NEVER! NEVER! NEVER!
I am sure it is possible to FORCE a 1911 slide closed over the rim of a chambered round, but this WILL damage, alter, tweak the extractor. So, as with the above example, IF you choose to "prove you can deliberately force a 1911 into an excessive head space condition by dropping a round into a 10mm chamber then closing the slide behind, well, same as with the Glock, the extra chamber length will allow this to happen, but such chambering will NEVER happen as the result of feeding the round from the magazine at normal "machine speed."

The .40/10mm aren't the ONLY rounds on Earth that can work this way.
The much HIGHER pressure .460 Rowland has a deeper cut chamber than the .45 ACP, yet one can - and I do, shoot .45 auto from a longer .460 Rowland chamber without a hitch because the extractor, both on my 1911 pattern Rowlands and my Glock Rowlands, capture the rim as it feeds up from the magazine. I routinely shoot high-pressure .45 Super from my Rowland chamber as well.

Here is another one....you CAN, and I have, and still do, shoot 9mm Parabellum, aka: 9x19, from a .38 Super chamber! Oh yes you can! Despite the 9mm case being much shorter than the Super, and tapered to boot, the 9mm can indeed safely fire from a Super chamber - all day, every day.

In fact, it is even possible to shoot .380 auto from 9mm chambers, and .38 super chambers depending on the gun and the extractor in use. IF you can feed a .380 auto round from the magazine into the chamber and the rim is captured by the extractor, then it will also fire with absolute safety. The .380 rim is smaller - .374" versus .394" on the 9mm, but that's only 1/2mm in whole (well easier to understand than 3-place decimals) numbers, which is just 1/4mm "per side" which is well within the tolerances of most guns.

And that's just the thing...regardless of "spec" dimensions, very, VERY few rounds of loaded ammunition conform to the specification to within a thousandths of an inch, and many or several thousandths this way or that. Same goes for chambers and extractors. When I first started loading 9x23 in my Wilson-Nowlin ramped .38 Super barrel it tended to be a bit tight, but after a pass through a 9mm sizing die - same die the Super cases go through, it fits just fine. My RIA .38 Super can and has, safely fired 9mm, .38 SC, Super, and 9x23, and they all feed, fire, and eject just fine.

So...those are real facts from someone who's actually DONE all this. I encourage you to do some video research, then spend that $140 on .40 ammo to play with from your 10mm versus buying a barrel you don't need. And before someone schools you about accuracy, no, it's not an automatic loss of accuracy to shoot .40 from a 10mm barrel....most people can't even come close to shooting ANY handgun to the level of the gun's inherent accuracy potential anyway.


----------



## mas5588

You guys want to hear a really sad secret? I still haven't shot that pistol 

Indoor range I belong to has a velo limit of 1150fps or thereabouts. I don't have an outdoor range, save for one two buddies belong to. Working on getting down there.


----------



## loweman165

While we're at it cram a 50 BMG into a 12 gauge and tell me if that works. I've heard that it does...whats the fascination with trying to run the wrong caliber ammo in a pistol not designed for that cartridge? I'm missing something perhaps.


----------



## mas5588

As the OP I'll clarify that I'm not advocating for it, just that I read it was possible as I was learning about the caliber.

I'm general I think the idea would be to shoot a given gun more often, at a less expensive CPR and with less recoil. Same reason guys shoot 38spl out of a 357. 

Ymmv


----------



## ironman172

mas5588 said:


> You guys want to hear a really sad secret? I still haven't shot that pistol
> 
> Indoor range I belong to has a velo limit of 1150fps or thereabouts. I don't have an outdoor range, save for one two buddies belong to. Working on getting down there.


I've got a 45 from 3 years ago(maybe 4) that I haven't shot yet....and Have a 50yrd outside range
So not really sad on your part


----------



## mas5588

ironman172 said:


> I've got a 45 from 3 years ago that I haven't shot yet....and Have a 50yrd outside range
> So not really sad on your part


Lol thank you. That does make me feel a little better!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> View attachment 458749
> 
> G40 was the master here, about a 50 yard shot, the haters will reply soon, If I didn’t buy a 350 legend ar I’d be hunting with the mighty Glock 10mm this year again..


I can show them where a real 10mm hits the target. You point at a wannabe spot where the plastic should have hit it’s target.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I can show them where a real 10mm hits the target. You point at a wannabe spot where the plastic should have hit it’s target.
> View attachment 461179


i shot that, just let bob take a photo with his anchor because he already missed a spike..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> i shot that, just let bob take a photo with his anchor because he already missed a spike..


Oh, okay.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk didn't shoot that. That thing must be all of 40 lbs, could of beat it with a stick for same results.


----------



## TomC

What round did you shot out of it?


----------



## bobk




----------



## TomC

Hate to revive an old post, so i got a g40 on order for deer season. Glock says the barrel is 6.02", legal or not?


----------



## loweman165

EZ will be around in a bit I'm sure to chime in, he hunts with one.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Short answer, yes
correct answer….check rules and regs. Page 9
there’s an App HuntFish OH. Very good and easy to use Buy your licenses, permits, check game etc.


----------



## loweman165

Right from the regulations. I'm sure your good. Edit:it appears a 10mm overall length is 1.26 in. So in that case it would fall a quarter inch short? I guess I'm not sure lol.


----------



## TomC

that's what I couldn't figure out. I guess if glock measured it the same as odnr I'm good lol


----------



## bobk

Take a zip tie or something smaller than the diameter of the barrel and insert it down the barrel. Mark it and measure it.


----------



## TomC

Sorry for the late response, per glock service tech, the barrel is 5" and its measured from the end of the chamber closest to the muzzle to end of barrel


----------



## TomC

So can anyone recommend a basic hip holster that will hold the g40? i cant seem to find much out there


----------



## bobk

Chest holster for that size and weight.


----------



## jdlovejoy4

So if I was an off-duty officer, I would only carry 10 mm if it was an option it’s the ballistic besr round out there


----------



## PapawSmith

bobk said:


> Chest holster for that size and weight.


Agree, I carry my Glock 10mm solid bear spray canister in a chest holster when in the mountain states that Yogi and his gang like to roam. I have a Kenai brand and they are very nice but they are hard holsters and I also have a Diamond D brand that is nylon that I find more comfortable. They are a handful of pistol and they carry nicely on your chest, in my opinion.


----------

